# Angelfire LOG OUT



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I have a few Angelfire FREE sites (some are for others I've made them for) and once a month I log into them to make sure they aren't deleted.

I was doing this now, and there's no button that says LOG OUT on top.

Only to SIGN UP and LOG IN.

I usually have the "remember my info" button checked on the log in for each, but this never has prevented me from logging out and back into another account.

This time I took the check out of this, and it's still the same.

There is no LOG OUT button. If I close it and come back to the log insite, it's still the one I was previously on (webshell)

I went and deleted the cookies and got another LOG IN space, unchecked the "save info" and logged in with another site. There was no LOG OUT on this one, either.

I looked all over the page, thinking they had changed it but couldn't find it.

It's like once you LOG IN, the only way to do it again with different info is to take out the cookies and come back.

Maybe this is just a fluke of some kind today? Anyone know anything about this? It seems like one of those problems where the answer is right in front of me and I'm not seeing it 

I usually use ftp with the Angelfire sites and don't usually go into them directly, except for around the first of each month. Because if you don't log in, within a time period they delete them.

Thanks,

Carrie


----------



## EsTeSs (May 30, 2004)

You said it shows SIGN UP and LOG IN correct? Well, I don't know if it will work but why don't you just click LOG IN again and change the information?


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I already tried that and it just brings me back to the webshell (and the open account) again.

It's like going in circles.

Maybe it's something wrong with Angelfire today.

What I can do, when I have the time and energy is delete the angelfire cookies each time. 

~ Carrie


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I found a way to do this, but there's still no LOG OUT button on any of the accounts/webshells.

Only SIGN UP and SIGN IN. 

The long way is to delete the cookies and go into Angelfire again.

I just realized that hitting SIGN UP brings a page that says I'm already a member and don't have to sign up again, and if I'm NOT (the username on the website) to click here and sign in as another.

Which brings up the log in boxes again.

Apparently they have taken the LOG OUT box off. Which means if you go off and don't delete cookies someone else can use your computer, click on ANGELFIRE and find the website (webshell) already open.

Which isn't a problem for me, here, but might be for someone else.

Unless it's my computer or something I'm not doing right.

But, in a round about way I signed in to all the websites I have made and maintain.

~ Carrie


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

I have an angelfire account and there is a logout button on mine, here is a screenshot of it. Liz


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Mine used to have LOG OUT buttons on them! I've had Angelfire accounts since I first learned to make websites, around 3-4 years ago.

Every month I go over them and log in (in case I haven't done anything to them the previous month) to make sure they don't get closed for not being used. Other than that I use ftp with them from Coffee Cup html editor, so don't actually go into them too often.

Once a month I sign in- and log out, and go down the list (I have 6, only 2 are mine. The rest I made for others, and put pictures, etc. up for them)

Could it be my computer settings or something now? I see SIGN UP and SIGN in and I used to have a LOG OUT (I know I did) I know some of the websites are now different, they changed the format not too long ago.

This is one of the older ones. I don't even get a WELCOME and LOG OUT once I'm in now.

Just now when I went to take a screen shot (you show me yours and I'll show you mine  - we once did that on another board showing what our desktop looks like) I realized that after I log in I can use the BACK button on my computer to go back, and take out the previous sign in info and do it with another.

I just got to thinking maybe the LOG OUT is right there in front of me and I'm missing it?

Not sure if the attachment will come right out on here or has to be clicked on. I used to know how to add it right on the post before they disabled html coding.

~ Carrie


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

It looks like it's not changing to the HELLO on top (with LOG OUT) when in the webshell. I'm pretty sure the way yours is, is how mine used to be. 

Some of mine are the newer kind, that show the pages and files differently.

But none of them have the lOG OUT on top.

One of life's mysteries I guess. 

A few times I've gone onto a page now (not angelfire) and a box comes up saying my security settings won't allow Active X, so the page might not be displayed properly. But it looks fine to me. And I asked about Active X settings and mine seem to be okay.

I did download some security programs a few weeks ago, small ones from a site (that was recommended elsewhere on this board) for testing one's security. I think it was called Jason's Tool Box.

~ Carrie


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Carrie, you don't look like you are even logged IN, I know you are but it doesn't LOOK that way based on the screen shot. Liz


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I know, I noticed that, too.

LIke on yours it says "Hello".

Mine does have the username on it, and webshell, files, etc.

I wonder if something I put in for security isn't saving a cookie or something- that shows it I'm logged in, so the next info will come up.

It doesn't really matter, I can work around it, and as I said I have angelfire set up to use with ftp in my html editor. So I can set up a page and add pictuers, and upload them right from there without logging into the actual webshell.

This is probably considered the same as loggin in (within the time period to keep it active) but since I'm not sure how often I do this with all of them, and time goes by so fast now 

I log into them all around the first of each month.

I lost one website (I'd made for someone else) on Dreamwater because of this, I didn't realize how fast they take them down if you don't log in. Then another one I had (the first one I started for myself and added onto it over several years) I made sure and logged into every month, AND Dreamwater lost it. They sent me an email (auto, I think like to a lot of people) saying they'd had problems and sorry- they lost my website. But, I could set up another one (they now charge $5 setup fee) or pay for one without ads.

It wasn't really a big deal, I had just added stuff to it over time and hadn't thought to back it up.

Once I learned to make websites (and now I KNOW) I don't usually make them too much anymore. But, I'll always know how if I ever want or need to again.

~ Carrie


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I just thought of that old song "The Hotel California" where it says you can check in but you can't check out...

I can log in but I can't log out!

Gave me the giggles...

Same with your "I Haven't Lost My Mind, It's Backed Up On Disk Somewhere"



Computers are such fun. They make our lives so much easier and give us all this free time Over the years since I got one I think I'm down to about 5 hours sleep now, and haven't had all the dishes washed at the same time once. 

~ Carrie


----------

